
Novel Coronavirus May Not Have Originated in Wuhan Seafood Market - s_Hogg
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2020/01/wuhan-seafood-market-may-not-be-source-novel-virus-spreading-globally
======
s_Hogg
Back in the 2003-04 SARS outbreak, the cause was partly a laboratory in
Beijing that let the virus slip out accidentally.

Fast forward 17 years. The virus looks like it did not originate in the
seafood market but was potentially taken there. What else is in Wuhan? The
country's only BSL-4 rated lab (secure enough to handle SARS). Occam's Razor
suggests to me that history is currently repeating, though of course I cannot
be certain. Feels pretty dumb.

~~~
tonyztan
> "Back in the 2003-04 SARS outbreak, the cause was partly a laboratory in
> Beijing that let the virus slip out accidentally."

Could you provide a source on this? I'd like to read more.

~~~
s_Hogg
Here you go: [https://www.newscientist.com/article/dn4921-chinese-sars-
cas...](https://www.newscientist.com/article/dn4921-chinese-sars-cases-traced-
to-lab/)

Edit: note this article dates from 2004

